# Request: band logo



## kwelduvel (Dec 18, 2010)

Band name: Kwelduvel
Genre: (Post-)black metal/ acoustic
influences: Alcest, Agalloch, Amesoeurs, Lantlos
Sounds like: Melancholic acoustic music and slow lo-fi (depressive black) metal
What I'm looking for: A simple, easily-readable logo, maybe inspired by the logos of Alcest and Agalloch.
Preferred colors: White logo on black background (maybe a white gif with no background?)

mail me if you're going to try or have tried, please 
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kwelduvel (Dec 20, 2010)

Overlooked?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2010)

Hate to break it to you, but no one really does this as a service, not to mention the fact that people rarely look in this section. There's also the fact that you have absolutely no other posts on this forum, and people are far less likely to go out of their way for someone who they don't perceive as being part of the community.

Might want to try elsewhere.


----------



## kwelduvel (Dec 20, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Hate to break it to you, but no one really does this as a service, not to mention the fact that people rarely look in this section. There's also the fact that you have absolutely no other posts on this forum, and people are far less likely to go out of their way for someone who they don't perceive as being part of the community.
> 
> Might want to try elsewhere.



I understand. Thanks anyway


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2010)

No worries. Just so we're clear, I'm not completely discounting the possibility that someone may do something up, but just don't hold your breath.


----------

